
Firefox for Android no longer automatically downloads OpenH264 - pastoreerrante
https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-android-openh264
======
Causality1
>this plugin will no longer be available for new installations of Firefox on
Android.

Saying something will no longer be automatically installed and saying it will
no longer be available are two radically different things. Is this related to
Mozilla's decision to slowly strip mobile Firefox of its ability to install
extensions?

------
pastoreerrante
> If Firefox was installed on a device prior to version 68, OpenH264 will
> continue to work.

Currently I am in this situation (ff for android already installed) but
support for h264 it's missing nonetheless. Test here:
[https://mozilla.github.io/webrtc-
landing/pc_test_no_h264.htm...](https://mozilla.github.io/webrtc-
landing/pc_test_no_h264.html)

Edit: typo

